# Bosch calipers on 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

Can someone confirm that the carriers on the rear brakes for the 286 mm rotors will fit the Bosch caliper for the 272 mm rotor. I want to fit the 286 mm rear rotors to my 2010 Wolfsburg Jetta but it has the 272 mm rotors and the Bosch calipers so I am hoping that the caliper carriers for the 286 mm rear rotors on the GLI or the GTI will work.


----------



## Vw2010tdi (Apr 29, 2014)

*Is it resolved?*

Did you try the 286 carrier with your oem caliper.


----------



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

I did't try them. I bought the 272 mm rotors.


----------



## Vw2010tdi (Apr 29, 2014)

I have a set of 286 from previous car and incorrectly bought 260mm.


----------

